# A guide to an ideal amazing physique "AIP"



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope this will help me as well as others achieve thier ideal amazing physique, a physique that when they look at themselves in the mirror they think amazing, I have done this before but I still want more...

Im currently studying a degree in sport science, im also qualified at level 3 in nutrition, fitness testing and intructing and exercise



Here is what I currently look like

21 years

6 foot 2

Weight to come

I would appreciate any tips and comments on my diet and training, i will also be happy to answer any questions you have 

For every comment, tip and helpful piece of information you give me I will give it back to you if i can

Diet currently is a cutting diet currently in week 3 of diet

Diet;

Training day

Meal 1

N02 extreme (4) 30 mins later; 1 banana + 4 eggs mixed with lean mince steak (75-150grams) + oats (1scoop) + almond butter (36ml) + 2 multi vitamins + hemp oil

Meal 2

Steak or lean mince (200grams) + almond butter (30ml) + 2 creatine tablets or 2.5 scoops hurricane evo + joint tablets

Pre workout

Reloaded (12ml) SP250 (12ml) + electrolyte power (1.5ml) + 4 BCAA tablets

Post workout

Reloaded (12ml) + Vitargo (24ml) + EAA's (9ml) + electrolyte powder (1.5ml)

Meals 3

Isolate shake (2.5 scoops) + Almond butter (30ml) 1 multivitamin

Meal 4

Turkey + almond butter (36ml) 1 multivitamins

Rest day

Meal 1

N02 extreme (4) 30 mins later; 1 banana + 4 eggs mixed with lean mince steak (100-150grams) + oats (1scoop) + almond butter (36ml) + 2 multi vitamins

Liquid meal

Isolate shake 2.5 scoops + almond butter (30ml)

Meal 2

Steak or lean mince (200-250grams) + almond butter (30ml)

Meals 4

Isolate shake (2.5 scoops) + Almond butter (30ml)

Meal 3

Turkey + almond butter (30ml) 2 multivitamins

Most sundays I do a big feed on carbs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look in brilliant shape mate and diet looks pretty good. Will you be posting pics in the mandatory poses? Always find its easier to see progress that way.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi bro,

I cant really add much here just to good luck and a good idea as well. how many cals does that work out at? whats your training split like?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What sort of cardio are you doing?

are your sunday carb days clean?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im in for this, i need to get back on track and writing it down on here could be of great help


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

You're in great shape pal, are you training natty? be interested to see your training split and exercises choice !


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look in brilliant shape mate and diet looks pretty good. Will you be posting pics in the mandatory poses? Always find its easier to see progress that way.


Thanks mate your legs look amazing,

I will do, ive got camera situation sorted now


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I cant really add much here just to good luck and a good idea as well. how many cals does that work out at? whats your training split like?


Im sure you can mate, at this point im not counting cals mate just adjusting amounts of food /supps to suit my physique

Will start from monday with training split i think people will find it interesting i dont train like 90% of the people i know train


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> What sort of cardio are you doing?
> 
> are your sunday carb days clean?


At present none mate, i used to do a fair bit to stay lean but a few adjustments to diet and im leaner without cardio

Pretty much eat what i want sundays mate


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Fountain said:


> You're in great shape pal, are you training natty? be interested to see your training split and exercises choice !


Heres maybe what some would call the boring part lol no aas for 12 months apart from a pointless dbol 40mg a day for 3 weeks about 8 months ago, was no where near enough for me.

Sometimes use clen preworkout

Ye mate i will film some of my exercise choices as i even think theyre interesting


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I take it your diet adjustments were along the lines of cutting carbs down, upping fats and eating carbs in the am and around workout?

Can anyone make contributions on this thread then?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck mate. ill be following this and picking up some tips no doubt  can i ask what electrolyte powder u use. i wanna start taking it


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> Im sure you can mate, at this point im not counting cals mate just adjusting amounts of food /supps to suit my physique
> 
> Will start from monday with training split i think people will find it interesting i dont train like 90% of the people i know train


sound 

I'm interested to see you training split I make the best progress training weights twice a week with a 4 day spilt over 2 weeks. Not much but it allows me to lift heavier for longer without the need for de-loads every other week.

you look pretty lean thats my problem I dont know weather to keep bulking or cut up I haven't had a full rack of abs in ages.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ash1981 said:


> Can anyone make contributions on this thread then?


I'm waiting till he asks something about full on keto or something drug related


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Roughly :

wouldn't be better to split those multivitamins , rather than have two in the morning?

What's the AA profile of the EAA post work out? What grade are they? pharmaceutical free form ? If not , a quality protein may work better, PWO.

You have some healty EFA in the diet, but lack on omega 3, that's not good.Cod liver oil is cheap, from tesco or any other supermarket.That would sort it out .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> I'm waiting till he asks something about full on keto or something drug related


No im just wondering if i can put my info on here rather than start my own journal as the opening post sort of suggests doing this?

But if the op wants to use this as his journal then cooly cool


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> Thanks mate your legs look amazing,
> 
> I will do, ive got camera situation sorted now


Cheers mate my upper body is shocking though, weirdly my legs grow at twice the speed as my upper body and I have no chest lol. Swap ya? 

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I take it your diet adjustments were along the lines of cutting carbs down, upping fats and eating carbs in the am and around workout?
> 
> Can anyone make contributions on this thread then?


Yes upping and lower amount of carbs, fats pretty much stay the same


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> goodluck mate. ill be following this and picking up some tips no doubt  can i ask what electrolyte powder u use. i wanna start taking it


I use my proteins electrolyte powder i think its so under rated,

When a person use steroids such as deca bascially steroids that are more likely to put more water on you etc it is likely you become stronger joints are more full of water muscles are more full of water - this helps in the transportation of nutrients and helps to stretch muscle fibres, makes it easier to train -

Electrolyte powder will not only help with the things mentioned but also help keep you hydrated while training and to quickly rehydrate you

Post workout - electrolyte powder coupled with eaa's + vitargo quicker transportation of those nutrients


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

massiccio said:


> Roughly :
> 
> wouldn't be better to split those multivitamins , rather than have two in the morning?
> 
> ...


I have done that previous mate what are your thoughts on multivit use?

EAA's from my protein I used to have whey shake post workout im def not a fan of that now, i think eaa's, vitargo and electrolyte powder at basic is the best possible post workout nutrition and if one can afford - optimally CEE and arginine as well

I will get that then mate, how about hemp oil good for omega 3?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

what about having that shake peri workout? I used to do this with good effect.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> what about having that shake peri workout? I used to do this with good effect.


Which shake?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

EEA vitargo and I had creatine as well.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> EEA vitargo and I had creatine as well.


EAA's make me feel sluggish mate i think its due to the tryptophan in it, also ive been told to have minimal carbs pre workout and yes i do have CEE pre workout


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers mate my upper body is shocking though, weirdly my legs grow at twice the speed as my upper body and I have no chest lol. Swap ya?
> 
> Look forward to the pics.


I actually would swap probs lol as i think when you have larger legs its easier to build more muscle on the upper and burn more fat


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay Mondays training

Squat 5 sets to just below parallel

Leg extension 1 set

Leg curl 1 set

Leg press full ROM

1 plate a side for 10 reps

2 plates a side for 20 reps

3 plates a side for 30 reps

I didnt go on to to do 4 plates a side for 40 reps 30 was a struggle lol ive just started this method whether i keep it or not will matter on the results, does anyone else use this method of training on leg press


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

You need a lot more carbs in your diet to look amazing and more volume when training


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

LitLift said:


> You need a lot more carbs in your diet to look amazing and more volume when training


Why would i need more carbs? and more volume than what i did monday? please explain


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> Why would i need more carbs? and more volume than what i did monday? please explain


muscle=70 or more % water->carbs retain water, no carbs no water retantion in the muscles + no carbs no stored glycogen in the muscles = flat muscle bellies (and you look VERY flat in you pics)

more volume, workload = better gains. At least for me, I've also tried DC, HIT, no more than 9 sets 12 sets per bp etc...this don't work for me as good as 16-20 sets per bodypart. It's not enough stimulus for muscle growth with 1 set (as you've done for hams). Just look at bodybuilders in the past they took no more than 200mg test and deca a week trained for 2hours a day, every muscle 2 times a week and looked great, now every gym junkie is taking 1000mg of test 600mg of anabolic gh,peptides,igf train 1 hour a day eod no more than 10 sets per bodypart and most of them don't even look like they are training


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

LitLift said:


> muscle=70 or more % water->carbs retain water, no carbs no water retantion in the muscles + no carbs no stored glycogen in the muscles = flat muscle bellies (and you look VERY flat in you pics)
> 
> more volume, workload = better gains. At least for me, I've also tried DC, HIT, no more than 9 sets 12 sets per bp etc...this don't work for me as good as 16-20 sets per bodypart. It's not enough stimulus for muscle growth with 1 set (as you've done for hams). Just look at bodybuilders in the past they took no more than 200mg test and deca a week trained for 2hours a day, every muscle 2 times a week and looked great, *now every gym junkie is taking 1000mg of test 600mg of anabolic gh,peptides,igf train 1 hour a day eod no more than 10 sets per bodypart and most of them don't even look like they are training*


More carbs = more fat gain not what i want mate as im trying to keep lean at moment, and surely electrolyte powder will help the muscles retain the water

There are carbs in first two meals and vitargo post workout and also carbs in the almond butter

Im suprised you say i look flat just an opinion i suppose, anyone else think this?

The hams are hit when doing squat and legpress

The bit in bold i disagree with slightly - but yes there are plenty of people who take a lot of gear and you wouldnt think they do


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I disagree with most of what he has wrote...

different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> More carbs = more fat gain not what i want mate as im trying to keep lean at moment, and surely electrolyte powder will help the muscles retain the water
> 
> There are carbs in first two meals and vitargo post workout and also carbs in the almond butter
> 
> ...


And you are lean! You have full abs, and you're probably at 7-8 bf, at this level of leanness you have to see some muscle separation on your shoulders, arms, chest etc (but looking at your avi pic - I don't see any at all, none). And this is due to lack of glycogen in the muscles, no glycogen in the muscle, no water retention in the muscle fiber = no muscle separation, because of flatness.

I'm not natural. But there are tons of examples when natural trainees are you suing volume and get great results. They are also eating tons of complex carbs, because without them you can't train hard. HIT might work if -

a)you can stimulate muscle with huge poundages (as Dorian, Mentzer, Trevor Smith, Danta Trudel did) but is your max let's say bench is 225 for 8 reps - you can't expect to do 1 set of that and grow, that's just not enough stimulus, not enough micro-traumas created in the muscle fibers

B) using AAS

There some natural, high volumers examples:

Doug Miller - Tons of volume, tons of complex carbs

http://www.dougmillerpro.com

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=112828291

Layne Norton

http://www.biolayne.com/

Alberto Nunez

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/FATHERFLEX/

http://www.simplyshredded.com/the-ivory-latino-wnbf-pro-alberto-nunez-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

Manu aka PBateman2 (true freak!)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=135924851

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/PBateman2b2w/

just some of them...

Smth about nutrition and importance of carbs from Mike Mentzer (I think one of the wises guys in the business ever)

http://imbodybuilding.com/articles/mike-mentzers-heavy-duty-seminar-part-3/?p=1

http://www.mikementzer.com/skinner053103.html

http://www.mikementzer.com/skinner070703.html

http://www.mikementzer.com/bodyfat.html

Fantastic articles by Mike Mentzer!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

LitLift said:


> And you are lean! You have full abs, and you're probably at 7-8 bf, at this level of leanness you have to see some muscle separation on your shoulders, arms, chest etc (but looking at your avi pic - I don't see any at all, none). And this is due to lack of glycogen in the muscles, no glycogen in the muscle, no water retention in the muscle fiber = no muscle separation, because of flatness.
> 
> I'm not natural. But there are tons of examples when natural trainees are you suing volume and get great results. They are also eating tons of complex carbs, because without them you can't train hard. HIT might work if -
> 
> ...


Hi mate

I dont think the pictures are doing me justice regarding muscle seperation as in my shoulders legs chest and arms its very apparent I dont mind the carbs in first 2 meals but post im keeping them minimal just due to fat gain i spose

Im growing right now just a lot slower than when i was eating more carbs but i feel healthier this way and less sluggish


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Todays training chest and bi's

6 sets bench press low reps between 2 and 6 due to a certain strength regime im following for chest

Slight incline dumbell press 3 sets

Dips 2 sets should probabley have done 3

Dumbell shoulder press 3 sets

1 arm dumbell preacher 3 sets

Hammers 2 sets

Abs 1 set to failure on machine


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Todays training - back and tri's;

Deadlift 3 sets

Bent over row 3 sets

Yates row 2 sets - very strict

Underhand pull ups weighted 2 sets

Lat pulldown 1 sets

CGBP 3 sets

Under hand CGBP 1 set

Skull crusher 2 sets

1 arm extension 2 sets

Was pushed for time which was why there wasn't many sets


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> Im growing right now just a lot slower than when i was eating more carbs but i feel healthier this way and less sluggish


do you think so? I ran a low carb diet with carbs just on the morning pre training I don't think I grew that much slower I just think I held alot less water..

It was a nice diet as you said mental clarity was up and felt great as fewer B.G spikes to deal with. A few iu insulin with CHO at breakfast and few more iu pre training( I train at lunch time) with cho shake ment I could go into training loaded with carbs but come out depleated and ready to burn fat again..

RE the PM don't worry mate I have forgot now


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> do you think so? I ran a low carb diet with carbs just on the morning pre training I don't think I grew that much slower I just think I held alot less water..
> 
> *It was a nice diet as you said mental clarity was up and felt great as fewer B.G spikes to deal with*. A few iu insulin with CHO at breakfast and few more iu pre training( I train at lunch time) with cho shake ment I could go into training loaded with carbs but come out depleated and ready to burn fat again..
> 
> RE the PM don't worry mate I have forgot now


I think so mate the diet probabley a shock to the system as before it was all the food in there plus lots of maccies kfc choclate etc

Def agree with the bit in bold, although been a bit snappy at times

Okay mate


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Slight changes to diet

Training day

Meal 1

N02 extreme (4) 30 mins later; 3 scoops whey isolate + oats (1scoop) + almond butter (36ml) + 2 multi vitamins + udos oil

Meal 2

3-4 eggs mixed with lean mince (60- 100grams) + almond butter (30ml) + 2 creatine tablets or 2.5 scoops hurricane evo

Pre workout

Reloaded (12ml) chain'd out (12ml) + electrolyte power (1.5ml)

Post workout

Reloaded (12ml) + Vitargo (24ml) + EAA's (12ml) + electrolyte powder (1.5ml)

Meals 3

Isolate shake (2.5 scoops) + Almond butter (30ml)

Meal 4

Turkey + almond butter (36ml) 2 multivitamins

Rest day

Meal 1

N02 extreme (4) 30 mins later; 3 scoops whey isolate + oats (1scoop) + almond butter (36ml) + 2 multi vitamins + udos oil

Meal 2

3-4 eggs mixed with lean mince (60 - 100grams) + almond butter (30ml)

Meals 3

Isolate shake (2.5 scoops) + Almond butter (36ml)

Meal 4

Turkey + almond butter (30ml) 2 multivitamins

Bascially changes are;

whey isolate in 1st meal for faster protein absorbtion

added udoos oil to see if all the hype is true and for the omega 3 (is there much difference between this and my proteins omega 369 oil?)

joint tables before bed due to reading toms journal

Chain'd out added pre workout

Any suggestions?

I also have L-carnitine I want to add in but not sure of the best time to do this


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> I also have L-carnitine I want to add in but not sure of the best time to do this


what do you hope to see from taking l-carnite mate? I would take it PWO in the hope that the insulin splike from your vitargo will transport it into the cells. (this is a big ask but this would be my choice.)

Ovb taking it with exogenous insulin would be a much better choice.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> what do you hope to see from taking l-carnite mate? I would take it PWO in the hope that the insulin splike from your vitargo will transport it into the cells. (this is a big ask but this would be my choice.)
> 
> Ovb taking it with exogenous insulin would be a much better choice.


More fatloss im still researching it and how it works

how you mentioned to use it has been mentioned before thanks mate


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Training today legs

Squat -went up to 165kg for a few 4th set

Legpress;

2 plates a side for 20 reps

3 plates a side for 30 reps

4 plates a side just went to 12 reps really dont find this easy- 2nd week using this training technique, i def think leg growth has happend since last weeks leg session

1 set leg extension

1 set leg curl

3 sets standing calves dumbells in hand


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Todays training chest and biceps

4 sets of bench goin up to 130 bench not feeling easy lately

3 sets of DB press only went up to 44kg for 8 - good technique full ROM

2 sets of weighted dips goin up to a 40kg dumbell between legs for a few

3 sets of shoulder press goin up to 34kg for a few full range of motion

3 sets of 1 arm db preacher goin up to 20kg for 8 - find these the best exercise for biceps

2 set of Hammers going up to 22kg for 8

2 sets straight leg deadlift with light barbell very controlled technique barbell touchin floor each rep - added this in for lower back, glute and hamstring strength, I feel it may prevent injury from deadlift

Good session


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Yesterdays training back and tri's;

3 sets of straight leg deadlift - went up to 100kg for 8 - really felt this in the lats glutes and hamstrings

3 sets of double arms rows - (new exercise for me) head resting on the back of bench on an incline to prevent any cheating

3 sets of rear delt row

3 sets of weighted underhand pull-up

2 sets of over lat pulldown

3 sets skull crushers up to 52.5kg

3 sets 1 arm overhead dumbell extension

Didnt have much time to train this session so not that many exercises were done

Good session


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Having a few days of so far; sat, sun, mon, tues

Felt as though all the dieting and training hard has made me fatigued

Will go back to gym weds or thurs, kicking off with legs


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> I use my proteins electrolyte powder i think its so under rated,
> 
> When a person use steroids such as deca bascially steroids that are more likely to put more water on you etc it is likely you become stronger joints are more full of water muscles are more full of water - this helps in the transportation of nutrients and helps to stretch muscle fibres, makes it easier to train -
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate I love electrolyte powder, think this will become a staple before long.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Great stuff mate I love electrolyte powder, think this will become a staple before long.


What benefits do you feel from it mate?

The taste is nasty but with chain'd out appletini can hardly taste it


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Trained with a mate of mine today whos not trained legs before i dont envy him for tomorow

4 sets of squat going up to 160kg (still a slight pain at the bottom of the back when going to parallel) anyone know how to combat this?

3 sets of SLDL going up to 100kg strict form - no bend in the knees, all of the back felt so pumped - could of gone heavier but only 2nd week doing these though and i want to keep a very strict form its more for prevention of injury than mass right now

3 set of walking lunges - find these an excellant exercise for all of the legs especially glutes

3 sets of calves dumbell in each hand going on tip toes - these really make my calves hurt


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Todays training chest and bi's

4 sets of bench just going up to 110 - not feeling a good exercise for me at present but definitely one of the best exercises for chest growth for me

3 sets inclince DB press going up to 46kg

3 sets weighted dips going up to 40kg

3 sets DB shoulder press going up to 34kg - full ROM - gives the delt a much better shape and hits the tricep better imo

2 sets upward row would of done 3 but pushed for time just going up to 45kg

3 sets 1 arm preacher going up to 18kg - one of the best exercises for me for shape of the bi

2 sets hammers going up to 22kg

I think i need to do more sets on bi's

Who uses special breathing techniques while training on here i did it on dips really helped


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I use breathing for squats and deads bench is a real **** exercise for me.

have you tried forced reps or negetives for your biceps? they really bought mine on as opposed to more volume.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> I use breathing for squats and deads bench is a real **** exercise for me.
> 
> have you tried forced reps or negetives for your biceps? they really bought mine on as opposed to more volume.


Dont really used forced reps but i use slow negs, still need to increase the volume as i really dont think theres enough at present but its fitting it in


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Sundays training - currently training EOD

Back

Double arm row 3 sets up to 40kg - this exercise is like a 1 arm row but you rest your head on the back of a bench (to ensure strictness) Will upload a video

Bent over row 3 sets just going up to 90kg again resting my head on the back of a bench (while on a low incline) will upload vid of this to

Rear delt row 3 sets - like an upward row but the bar at the rear - ive seen Daz ball do this exercise its great row rear delts and upper trap growth

2 sets weighted pull-up

1 set lat pull down to back of neck

Again pushed for time so will be training triceps tomorow


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Mondays training - triceps

3 sets close grip bench press

2 sets reverse grip bench - this exercise hits the tricep so nicely

3 sets skull crusher

3 sets 1 arm tricep extension

2 sets tricep push down

Nice bit of volume today biggest pump ive had in the tri in a while


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

going well mate does your BW change much?


----------



## boi88 (Sep 6, 2011)

standardflexer said:


> I hope this will help me as well as others achieve thier ideal amazing physique, a physique that when they look at themselves in the mirror they think amazing, I have done this before but I still want more...
> 
> Im currently studying a degree in sport science, im also qualified at level 3 in nutrition, fitness testing and intructing and exercise
> 
> ...


Wow nice body bro wish I had mine like yours :[ as it's been said before your diet seems low on carbs but it's deffinitely working for you. And I can see loads of deffinition around your muscles. Perfect body imo!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

boi88 said:


> Wow nice body bro wish I had mine like yours :[ as it's been said before your diet seems low on carbs but it's deffinitely working for you. And I can see loads of deffinition around your muscles. Perfect body imo!


Much appreciated mate, my life is quite orientated around having a good physique its what i enjoy doing


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Tuesdays training

Legs

Squats 5 sets going up to 160 - lower back pain still there when going to parallel

Deadlift 3 sets just up to 180 for a few - (fancied deadlifting today not done it in a while) no pain in lower back when deadlifting

2 sets leg extension

2 sets leg curl

Wasnt the best session today - missed out sldl may do it next session on back day should of done more volume on curl and extension i reckon


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Thursdays training

Fancied trying something new back, chest and shoulders

SLDL 4 sets going up to 100kg

DB Double arm "strict row" 3 sets - going up to 40kg per dumbell in each hand need a video of this i think a few people may want to try this

Widegrip weighted pull up 3 sets up to 14kg for 8

Seated close grip pulldown 3 sets not done this in while quite a nice exercise

Rear delt row 2 sets great exercise for rear delts and upper traps

4 sets of bench press

3 sets of seated flys on the wires the chest stimulation from this exercise is great

2 sets upward row

2 sets DB shoulder press

low volume for shoulders as was pushed for time

Good session


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Right guys been away for a week i trained the sept 11th (sat) Arms

Dips 3 sets

Reverse close grip bench - personally think this exercise is one of the best for triceps

Skull crushers 3 sets

2 sets db overhead extension

3 sets barbell curl

Trained legs the day after i got back (Yest)

Squat 6 sets just going up to 150kg below para

Walking lunges 3 sets

Leg press 2 sets

Standing calves 3 sets

Great session the 6 sets of squat were enough

Diet went a out of the window while away but still was leanish


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Wednesday was chest shoulders + bis

5 sets of bench going up to 120

3 sets of DB press just going up to 44kg per db

3 sets of wire flys not done these in a while quite like them again

1 set military press just to feel it

3 sets db press goin up to 30's full rom

1 set upward row shoulders felt smashed at this point

1 arm preacher 3 sets

2 sets barbell curl should have done more sets

3 sets drag curls love forearm development of these


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

your avi is how i want to be looking, at the moment my goal is to really lean up, i have been taking Boditronics mass attack 3 times a day that had around 60g of carbs in per shake, would you say lower the carb intake, i am lean at the moment but i still would like to loose some bf 10% at the moment!!

Cheers mate and you are lookin in good shape, stay strong

also

How are your training days split up?

i tend to start chest - tris on a Friday as the gym is empty

Sat shoulder - Bis

Sunday Back -traps

would like to see what kg your are lifting in some of your chest and shoulder workouts!!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Back and tri's

Double arm strict row 4 sets up to 40kg

Bent over strict row 3 sets hardly any weight on the bar but i felt it so much

Rear delt row 3 sets up to 60kg

Over hand pull up 3 sets again very strict full contraction not much weight between my legs

Pull downs 2 sets

Under hand close grip bench 4 sets - very much recommend this exercise gives a nice shape to the tricep imo

Skullcrusher 3 sets up to 50kg

1 arm over head db extension 3 sets not much weight used still trying to perfect form on these


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> youe avi is how i want to be looking, at the moment my goal is to really lean up,
> 
> I have been taking Boditronics mass attack 3 times a day that had around 60g of carbs in per shake, would you say lower the carb intake, i am lean at the moment but i still would like to loose some bf 10% at the moment!!
> 
> ...


Hi mate thank you that avi was over a year ago i feel as though my shape is better now,

I dont know much about boditronics heard nothing bad about them tho 1 thing i will say is stay away from PHD diet whey chocolate flavour as it goes right through me

I also have about 3 shakes per day but I currently class it as a meal I'll have it with fats and sometimes carbs

Carbs wise if you want to stay lean keep them clean wholegrain brown rice oats and maybe vitargo post workout and dont forget fats

RE the weight i use i dont class it as a lot mate imo others i know say i lift a lot but not compared a lot of powerlifters etc.

tbf ive seen people lift more than me who are training for bodybuilding who dont have a nice shape or look good id rather look better at this moment in time


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Legs 6 sets of squat below parallel up to 150kg not much weight but a lot of reps right from the start

3 sets 1 legged stability squats - hard to describe this exercise will try get a video doing it to try prevent injury and increase core strength

3 sets dumbell lunges up to 30kg in each hand- first time doing these felt it in the shoulders as well as legs

3 sets calves

Good session breathing is now better on squat now my cardio is better


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Few potential/confirmed changes to diet

Training day

Meal 1

3 scoops whey isolate from mp or gaspari myofusion + oats (2 scoop) + almond butter (36ml) + udos oil 30 mins later multivit

Meal 2

3-4 eggs mixed with lean mince (60- 100grams) + almond butter (30ml) + rice

Pre workout

Reloaded (12ml) chain'd out (12ml) + electrolyte power (1.5ml)

Post workout

Reloaded (12ml) + Vitargo (24ml) + EAA's (12ml) + electrolyte powder (1.5ml)

Meals 3

Fillet steak + brown rice + Almond butter (30ml)

Meal 4

Turkey + almond butter (36ml) 2 multivitamins

Meal 5

myofusion + joint tabs

Rest day

Meal 1

3 scoops whey isolate from mp or gaspari myofusion + oats (1scoop) + almond butter (36ml) + udos oil 30 mins later multivit

Meal 2

3-4 eggs mixed with lean mince (60- 100grams) + almond butter (30ml) + rice

Pre workout

Reloaded (12ml) chain'd out (12ml) + electrolyte power (1.5ml)

Post workout

Reloaded (12ml) + Vitargo (24ml) + EAA's (12ml) + electrolyte powder (1.5ml)

Meal 3

Fillet steak + brown rice + Almond butter (30ml)

Meal 4

Turkey + almond butter (36ml) 2 multivitamins

Meal 5

myofusion + joint tabs

Bascially changes are;

Added carbs

Ran out of udo's oil using a hemp oil at present

Any suggestions?

I also have L-carnitine I want to add in but not sure of the best time to do this


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Chest, shoulders bis

Bench 6 sets up to 115kg for a few

DB press 3 sets up to 44kg

Dips 2 sets not done these in a while felt so hard not much weight inbetween the legs

Shoulder DB press 3 sets up to 30kg each db full contraction really felt these

Upward row 3 sets up to 45kg full range all the way up to chin - need more weight for next week

1 arm bicep preacher curl 3 sets up to 16kg not much weight strict form

Barbell curl 2 sets up to 45kg not much weight biceps felt fried

Drag curls 3 sets trying to hit the brachilias and form arm with these think its working

Good session


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Back and tri's

Deadlift 6 sets up to 200kg first time deadlifting in a while enjoyed it

Double arm strict row 3 sets up to 40kg

Bent over strict row 3 sets hardly any weight on the bar but i felt it so much in rear delts, traps and lats

Rear delt row 3 sets up to 60kg

Over hand pull up 3 sets again very strict full contraction not much weight between my legs

Pull ups 2 sets

Close grip bench 4 sets up to 110kg

Skullcrusher 3 sets up to 50kg

1 arm over head db extension 3 sets not much weight used still trying to perfect form on these


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Legs

6 sets squats up to 160kg for reps really liked squats tonight heavier than last week

3 stability squats

3 sets walking lunges with dumbells not barbell, quite enjoyed them harsh though, i think they will help with grip strength also felt as though the shoulders were being used

3 sets calves

Another good leg session stronger than last week felt fit also


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Been a busy week so 2 updates to do.

Chest and bi's weds

6 sets bench goin up to 115kg for a few

3 sets dumbell press just going up to 44kg per db

3 sets dips hardly any weight between legs its amazing how when you dont do them heavy for a while how much strength you lose on them

3 sets shoulder press just up to 30kg per db pressed over 40kg dumbells comfortably before but trainin chest first not happening

2 sets upward row up tp 45kg

3 sets 1 arm preacher up to 16kg- the upward row really fries my biceps!

3 sets drag curl - so hard not to cheat on these

2 sets barbell curl


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

i didnr bother lookin at all comments but lokk like u got a really good physique


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Back and tri's

Got to the gym too late for a long session, but was still a good intense 1

Powercleans up to 100kg 6 sets

Rear delt row 2 sets

CGBP 3 sets up to 110kg

1 arm extension over head db 2 sets


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a note for me and others following the reverse barbell curls have given my arm a nicer shape

Legs later


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Legs

6 sets squats up to 160kg for reps, tried a wider stance on squat tonight didnt feel as good as last week

3 stability squats weighted up to 6k a side

3 sets walking lunges with dumbells up to 28kg a side

3 sets calves


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Chest and Bi's

Bench 6 sets up to 120 for a few

DB press 3 sets up to 44kg per dumbell lost too much strength on these not quite sure why

3 sets weighted dips upped the weight this week still not up to my 50kg for 10 tho

3 sets shoulder press up 28 kg not much weight

2 sets upward row

1 arm preacher row 3 sets

3 sets strict barbell curl such a good contraction on these but not sure if it will give the mass of the other type of curl just up to 35kg

Reverse curl 3 sets up to 40kg


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Back and tri's

deadlift 6 sets up to 200kg for a few

Double arm row 3 sets up to 40kg

Rear delt row 3 sets

Wide grip pull-up 3 sets moved from the special pull-up bars to the smith much better contraction but less grip as its not ruberised 6kg between the legs

Pull ups 2 sets

Close grip bench press 4 sets up to 110kg

3 sets 1 arm extension up to 18kg

3 sets rope push downs


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Back. Had over a week of resistance training, been dieting and cardio

Scheduled to train twice a week now due to being very busy

Deadlift 6 sets up to 200kg 3 reps

3 sets stability squats (1 legged squats basically dumbells in hand)

3 sets walking lunges with dumbells up to 26kg

Dips 3 sets up to 26kg

Underhand cgbp up to 70kg

1 arm overhead extension up to 16kg

Good session


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Training been all over place not much to report due to uni

Diet changes

Training day

Meal 1 - Whey hydro, egg whites and oats (fast acting protein)

Meal 2 - Lean Mince + Sweet potato (no added fats due to absorbtion of food)

Pre workout - Exceed + reloaded 12ml of each + electrolyte

Post workout - Vitargo 24ml + EAA's 12ml electrolyte powder

Meal 3 - Turkey Maybe carbs (no added fats due to digestion)

Meal 4 - Steak or mince maybe fats added here udo's oil and/or almond butter

Meal 5 - Steak or turkey (no fats added currently)


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> Just a note for me and others following the reverse barbell curls have given my arm a nicer shape
> 
> Legs later


i like to finish my bicep exercises with reverse curls,they are killers


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Im going to continue with this journal as I have now finished my degree and I have just completed a 4 month season in the fantastic place that is ibiza! so I now have time to focus on training 

I have learnt so much about diet, nutrition, business and life in general from my season in ibiza it has made my outlook on so many things completely change and I've become a more positive person, it has also taught me how to enjoy life more

My diet has changed a lot my training has changed also but no where near as drastic as the changed to my diet.

The gym I train at has been taken over and now 24/7 and is fantastic they have spent thousands on an already great gym.

Hopefully plenty of photos each week please be as honest/harsh as you can about my physique

Thank you


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

standardflexer said:


> Just a note for me and others following the reverse barbell curls have given my arm a nicer shape
> 
> Legs later


Yes!..... Pair this up with behind the back barbel wrist curls and you'll see some real nice lower arm changes!

Good luck


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Good physique mate! what your doing is obviously working for you so keep it up! not sure about the hat though haha


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Really interesting journal.

I have learnt so much more just from doing medicine and anatomy and physiology and nutrition now in my nursing degree.

What do you work with now after you finished your degree?

I am thinking to do a University degree when I move to the UK in either, Exercise, Physical Activity and Health or Sport Rehabilitation.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone know how to spin thee photo's?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

